# under coat showing thru after summer shed



## Crooked Driller (6 mo ago)

My dog is a red hunting dog with a relatively light coat; not big and fluffy. When she shed this spring her undercoat began to stick out. Is this normal?


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Crooked Driller said:


> My dog is a red hunting dog with a relatively light coat; not big and fluffy. When she shed this spring her undercoat began to stick out. Is this normal?


You can brush out the loose undercoat pretty easily with a rake. Regularly going through the coat will help keep the shed under control.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Crooked Driller said:


> My dog is a red hunting dog with a relatively light coat; not big and fluffy. When she shed this spring her undercoat began to stick out. Is this normal?


Is she spayed and how old is she? Excessive undercoat can even happen to Goldens with light coat. Spaying or neutering causes it and it can get worse as the dog ages. If neither of these is the case, I would talk to the vet.


----------



## Crooked Driller (6 mo ago)

she is two and she was spayed this winter. Maybe that is the cause


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

It sounds like a typical spay coat.


----------

